# Can I polyurethane in humid weather?



## HarleySoftailDeuce (Jan 14, 2009)

The Summer has been very humid, and I want to polyurethane my kitchen cabinet carcasses & lazy Susan shelves. Will the humidity affect the plywood? What kind of polyurethane should I use? Lumberjocks has been great with all the advice I have received, and I'm appreciative for all the people who have contributed.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I live in Florida and I am working on a set of book shelves that I want to spray so I will be watching this thread to see what the experts have to say. I have been hesitant to do it myself. In fact can Paint be mixed with Polly? I ask this because as everyone knows paint will stick to books over time so I thought the Polly may act as a hardener of sorts?


> ?


??? I just don't know.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I would use a wiping varnish 'cause I HATE poly (think it looks too plastic). Clean the surfaces well, light scuff sand or sanding sponge, put some retarder in the varnish, wipe on.
If ya wanna use poly, use a water based brand for ease of clean up.
Just my opinion.
Bill


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Depending on the level of humidity, you might get a cloudy finish and a very slow drying time….I believe there are special poly concoctions that are made to function in your type of situation….I've seen a post in Sawmill Creek www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=22502 about a similar situation…and there are threads suggesting cutting with alchohol and other chemicals to boost the poly in wetter conditions…Luckily for me in CA we don't get very many humid days….and they are very short lived if they do come…


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

What ever you decide to try make a test before you apply it to the main project. I would think a water base finish would work best but I would be concerned about the moisture you will be locking into the wood. 
It may be best to wait a month of so for the humidity to drop and the wood to dries out.


----------

